# How to find the owner of a boat



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

I need some advice concerning the registed owner of a boat. Who can you contact to find out who last registered a boat? Without all the details, I have been promised by a forum member for over a month that he is sending me the title of a boat he sold me. The boat was a friend/ customers boat that he was selling for him. I paid cash with the promise that the title would be mailed within a couple of days. I have asked many times to please mail the title and at least 3 times for the boats owners name, but I have not received any answer at all, besides I will get to it. I need to know that the money went to who it should have went to as well as ask a couple questions regarding the boat.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Sheriff's Office. He will have to put up, have a good explanation, or cuff up!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Registered boat*

Did the boat have a registration on it when you purchased it. Was it purchased in Fl and was the boat from Fl cause if it was from Bama I don't think they title boats but you can use you bill of sale for registration. If you don't have a bill of sale you may be in possession of stolen property so good luck.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Fl registered boat. I have bought quite a few boats from AL and Florida without problems. I guess I got lax on this one since the guy that took the money owns a reputable business. Maybe it is just as he says and he hasnt got around to it. Bad business practice either way though.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

did you get a receipt for the money you gave him ,which i guess would be a bill of sell?


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, I got a receipt for the money. It is not a legal bill of sale to register it in Alabama though, because it was not written by the registered owner. It was given to me by the "broker" when I picked up the boat. I am just not sure why he will not give me the owners name, if the money made it to the owner. For all know they had a side deal on the boat and he just never registered it. Just frustrated with the situation after over a month. The boat needs work and I am not about to spend 3K on materials to start the repairs when it is not legally mine. I am hoping there is not an insurance claim that has been paid on the boat or bank liens, but its becoming a real fear.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

if you have the registration numbers on the hull, you can get a list of all owners that ever registered it in Florida for about $2.00.
http://www.flhsmv.gov/data/past.html

Via snail mail, takes about two weeks.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> if you have the registration numbers on the hull, you can get a list of all owners that ever registered it in Florida for about $2.00.
> http://www.flhsmv.gov/data/past.html
> 
> Via snail mail, takes about two weeks.


Thanks! Just what I needed.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Boat*

Not sure but I think you have another month before you have to register it but I wouldn't go spending any money on it either. The guy being a boat dealer is probable reputable and wouldn't take a chance with something like this he could lose his brokers lic. (is he a lic. Yacht broker?)if this is the case I am willing to bet the original owner probable has title issues that he didn't know about when he sold it. Sucks but it happens and it generally works itself out without legal crap.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a dealer, he is a business owner (marine related) that had the boat at his place of business, advertised it and facilitated the sale. I know these usually work themselves out, but this one has me nervous. I have been patient, but I would really like to talk to the owner. Some answers like, do you still have the ignition key, what type of outriggers did you use and do you still have them, how long has the fuel been in the tank? would be appreciated.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Was it ever advertised on this forum?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Comfortably Numb said:


> Not a dealer, he is a business owner (marine related) that had the boat at his place of business, advertised it and facilitated the sale.


Not trying to start the forum drama, but if you put the business name out here I bet you will get a quick reply from him...:whistling:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

So, you bought a boat without having the title signed over to you and having it in hand when you gave the seller's agent your money? If that is true, you put yourself in a very bad position.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

I am pretty certain any LEO you may know could help you out. Just give them the FL numbers and let them make a phone / radio call.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I went through a similar situation with Travis Marine when they were going through bankruptcy. I paid cash up front for my boat and had a bill of sale, but no registration. After nearly two months of back and forth, I finally contacted the DA's office to get my registration. It turned out that my boat was taken in trade on another boat in LA and still had a lien against it in LA. I was very fortunate that Travis finnally made good on the deal.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Not trying to start the forum drama, but if you put the business name out here I bet you will get a quick reply from him...:whistling:


Yep.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I had the same thing happen. Because of privacy laws the name of the owner will not be given to you. You can go into the tax office and request they contact the owner for the title. I had to give them a postage payed envelope and fill out the forms for them to mail. It gave the owner 30 days to respond. He never did and I still got the title. It did cost a few more dollars than normal. Good luck if it was a legitimate sale you dont need the salesmen to get your title.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> So, you bought a boat without having the title signed over to you and having it in hand when you gave the seller's agent your money? If that is true, you put yourself in a very bad position.


Lots of truth in the above quote.

Unless you're buying a boat or a car from an established dealer, arrange to meet the owner at the local tax office and complete the transaction there. Purchase the boat/vehicle and then start the registration process in your name at the same time. Any problems with the title will surface right away.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Lots of truth in the above quote.
> 
> Unless you're buying a boat or a car from an established dealer, arrange to meet the owner at the local tax office and complete the transaction there. Purchase the boat/vehicle and then start the registration process in your name at the same time. Any problems with the title will surface right away.


Yes, I do realize that, but I have purchased many, many boats without any issues. Some times the title can be found, other times it takes a little while to get it figured out(a simple bill of sale and a print out sheet from the DMV would work in this case). I can think of 6 boats I have purchased off of this forum as well as several outboards. Some times you just trust people will do as they say. I bought a 200 hp outboard from one of the previous posters on this thread. He even removed the gauges later and shipped them to me free of charge. 90% of the time a handshake works, its the other 10 that makes it tough.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Boat Deal*

You were told when you picked it up that there would be an issue contacting the owner. True to form that is exactly what is happening. I will come pick up the boat and bring you your money. I told you to leave the boat and only half of the money until the tittle could be located. You got a $500. discount on top of the great deal on the boat. Once again this morning I have tried to contact the owner. I will post thru the day to keep all in the know. I have returned CN's emails and answered all his calls. A good man who is frustrated I will add. I would be too. He knows where I am and my cell phone number. I am actively working on this. Let the drama begin if needed. It is not!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Tim,

There was and has not been any mention that there would be a problem contacting the owner or getting a title. You were actually looking in the boat for the title, that would have been a good oppurtunity to mention that there may be a problem. If you remember correctly I drove the 80 miles down there thinking that you had the title in hand and the boat was ready to go. The tires were flat and no title, but you were going to get your friend to drop it off that afternoon. No problem, I paid you and you said you would try to have it ready the by the next day(You had to meet a couple of customers at the shop). I stayed on my sailboat and called you the next day, not ready, come and get it Tuesday. Tuesday, I drive to Gulf Breeze, boat hasnt been touched, no title. You said you didnt have to chance to talk to the owner. This was 2 trips and I wasnt leaving a boat that I had paid for at your shop. You made no mention of me leaving the boat either. One of your employees air up the tires and move a boat so I can get it out. I left my address and said please just mail a bill of sale and the registration slip(no title needed in Alabama) to me. Again, nothing like, hey buddy we may have a problem getting the registration. I hate to put everything out in public like this, but this is the first I have heard that there may actually be a problem.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey I at least got a name this am. Calling to find a number. No problem as he lives here in Gulf Breeze. The problem has been gitting a cell number so we can trade his money for title. Just protecting you and the sale. Anytime you want your money back just say so. Tim


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good. Moderators please delete this entire thread, it has went in a direction that is out of character for me and I apologize.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Gee wiz, what a mess. Hope, if there is a title, it is clean? Hope the name(s) will all sign off?

Wondering out here in cyberspace........ if all the fault lies with the owner(s). Here is the time someone may hear "Well, things have changed".

Fellas, I hope this all works and if there is a rat; it is the owner. I hope the buyer gets his money back, too. Breeze, also wish you the best. Sounding like you may have stepped into some poop, too.

Someone please post the final resolution.


----------

